# Thomson ti vs Thomson Carbon bar



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm posting this here because the handlebar I end up with will be going on a SS bike, and I want opinions from guys that ride SS, rigid or not. This is my bike, Niner Carbon Air 9, currently with a suspension fork. I do plan to go rigid in the near future with a Niner RDO fork. I ride mostly XC single track, nothing too crazy. I weigh 220 pounds and like to stand up and grind. Currently I'm running a Niner RDO carbon bar, which is nice, but I cut it down too much and now I want something over 700mm wide. That being said, I'm looking for a bar that is wide, rigid, and has good vibration dampening capabilities. I'm not too concerned about weight, because like I said, I weigh 220 lbs, and I have a decently light frame. So what do you guys think of these bars? Thomson Bike Products | MTB Titanium and the Thomson Bike Products | MTB Carbon I'm going with 0 rise and 6 bend.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

The carbon mutes vibrations and is light and stiff. Your hands will thank you...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> The carbon mutes vibrations and is light and stiff. Your hands will thank you...


So what advantages does a ti bar have over carbon, if any?


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I just bought the Thomson Carbon Flat bar. I was a little unsure about the sweep. I'm used to 9 or more. But I have to admit I do like the bar so far. No trail time raining a lot here in Hawaii and just had surgery a month ago on my hand. Overall for me the bar mated to a 70mm stem on my 19" Kona Unit feels great much better than the EC70 bar felt. I have a 60mm stem I'll try also.

I wish I could help about trail riding but I was able to ride around my house when I got it this past Monday even with my hand still being sore it felt great.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Cool, thanks worrptangl. I've always used carbon bars, I'm just wondering if titanium is more effective at dampening the ride than carbon is. Also, just how flexy will the ti bar be over the carbon bar? I don't want to torque on the bar and have it feel like a wet noodle.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

We'll it feels stiffer than my EC70 for sure but not in a bad way, and I'm not saying that the EC70 is bad. Now for the carbon vs titanium not sure on that. I've heard that the Thomson Ti is stiffer than most other Ti bars though.


----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)

At the price points u r looking at I would go Enve hands down / no brainer.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Was thinking about the Ti bar just for bling reasons. It's heavier than the carbon bar by quite a bit, but it would match my Ti frame.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Cusco said:


> At the price points u r looking at I would go Enve hands down / no brainer.


Here's the only reason I'm not considering Enve. When I get a new bar, I also have to get the matching stem, and Enve's stem is close to $300. I know that may sound ridiculous to some, but I like to have matching stem/bar combo.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

No comparison to ti, but I love my Thomson carbon bar, with matching Thomson stem, seat post, and seat post clamp. Very comfortable.


----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> Here's the only reason I'm not considering Enve. When I get a new bar, I also have to get the matching stem, and Enve's stem is close to $300. I know that may sound ridiculous to some, but I like to have matching stem/bar combo.


I understand completely. Perhaps another way to look at it is that the Thomson Ti bar and the Enve stem are about the same price ~ @ $250.00. The Enve straight bar with 9 degree sweep (they don't make a 6 degree sweep but the difference is minimal) is ~ $150.00. So the combined Enve stem / handlebar setup is only ~ $150.00 more expensive than the Thomson Ti bar. Not exactly pocket change but not a budget killer either.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have no experience on either Thomson bar, but I'll respond anyway. 

Based on the weight, I am guessing that the Ti bar is pretty thick-walled and therefore stiff and will not damp vibration as well as the carbon bar. FWIW, I've been using Easton carbon bars for at least the last decade and I like how they feel.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been trying to find information on this too, but it's hard to come by. I have bought a Funn Flame on bar in the meantime which was only $30. Not as harsh as I thought it would be considering alu and oversized, but I'll be getting a nice Ti bar if I can find some decent reviews. My feelng from comments I have read is that it shouldn't be overflexy....just need to know like you if it is better on the wrists than carbon.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

My Thomson carbon bar is on its way.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> My Thomson carbon bar is on its way.


Not sure where your located with all the crazy weather but any impressions?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

worrptangl said:


> Not sure where your located with all the crazy weather but any impressions?


Sure, I've had the bar for about 1 month now and have taken it on several rides. So far its been what I expected. The width (720mm) is great. It gives me a good mix of control and leverage. The shock absorption is so-so. I guess its no different than my Niner RDO bar. The stiffness is really good too. I like to torque on my bars when going up stuff and they hold up no problems. They are slightly heavier than the RDO, but at 220lbs of body weight, who cares.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

So far I'm liking mine also. Definitely stiffer and wider than my EC70. I have never used a Niner bar although I almost bought one. I'm happy with the Thomson bars. Nice to read a comparison.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Bummmmp
I just bought a thomson ti bar. Is there anyone here on one and rocking a rigid fork? Thoughts on the bar/rigid combo?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I love those Thompson Ti bars! However, I just cant fork over the money for a heavier piece of equipment.

I went the Enve carbon sweep route and I have been very happy with the compliance. They are most certainly the "flexiest" bar I have ever used. Riding down stairs on a rigid bike makes you notice how much they flex. On trail, dont even think about em.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Kinda an impulse buy for sure. I wanted wider bars with more sweep and they fit the bill. If anything they'll match my ti seatpost...


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Just ordered a set of ti bars with the 6 degree sweep for my rigid 29+ I hope I picked the right sweep.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

J3SSEB said:


> So what advantages does a ti bar have over carbon, if any?


Ti is actually a bit stiffer, perfect for off-the-saddle powering up climbs on SS.


----------



## RIDEATX (Aug 29, 2013)

*I have the Thompson Ti bars on a rigid frame.*

I have the Thompson Ti flat bar (12 degree,730 mm) on a brand new Chumba URSA (29+, mid fat bike). It is fully rigid and these bars are really sweet. I also have the Thomspon trail carbons but like the Ti much better in the Rigid frame. I put my Thompson Carbons on my SantaCruz Ltc and they work great there.



Possum Jones said:


> Bummmmp
> I just bought a thomson ti bar. Is there anyone here on one and rocking a rigid fork? Thoughts on the bar/rigid combo?


----------



## atkinsbr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Thomson Ti on an Ursa...*

Thompson Ti flat bar (12 degree,730 mm) on a brand new Chumba URSA

^^^This is my exact situation, ATX. I'm on a large Ursa with Whiskey-King-Nextie 3 cross up front. I'm currently running the Thomson Carbon, and have visions of a more compliant bar every time I ride.

Is the Thomson Ti the answer?


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I just got my Ti flat bars out for a proper ride and I have to say that on a rigid with ODI rogues, I much prefer them to the carbon bars. They are more compliant but not flexy. They don't have the dampening of carbon but thats the trade off. The ODI Rogues helped a little with that though. 

I s ay if you want to try it than go for it.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

worrptangl said:


> I just got my Ti flat bars out for a proper ride and I have to say that on a rigid with ODI rogues, I much prefer them to the carbon bars. They are more compliant but not flexy. They don't have the dampening of carbon but thats the trade off. The ODI Rogues helped a little with that though.
> 
> I s ay if you want to try it than go for it.


So how do you define compliance and dampening? (the correct word is 'damping')


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

The only way I can describe it is that when I hit a rock with the Thomson carbon flat bars they don't flex. I feel the rock. The titanium bars same dimensions will give a little. Enough that it makes it not sting as much. But on the flip side I will feel a little more vibrations with the titanium bars.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

OK, thanks. So it's the difference between one big hit and multiple, much smaller hits. At least that's how I think of it.


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

J3SSEB said:


> I| MTB Carbon[/url]
> View attachment 845622


I'm just have to say that even though I have a One 9 rdo, I still think the Air 9C in moon-dust is a beauty of a frame!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Fwiw, my .02.. Titanium is an acoustical metal, meaning it transmits vibration very well and has better tensile properties that other metals. AL is also an acoustical material but has much lower tensile strength (and it's cheaper) than Ti. I've never used a Ti bar and always stuck with carbon for this reason. Carbon has terrible acoustic properties which makes ideal for an application whereby vibrations are dampened.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

golden boy said:


> (the correct word is 'damping')


Thank you! This is a hard one to get over to the mtb posters.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm deciding between the whole Thompson stem bar combo or going with Enve to match my Enve fork. The Ti bar looks awesome but I really don't want stiffer. My Sir9 has Niner carbon bar aluminum stem combo with the carbon fork and it could use some damping.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Well to answer op's op as I think I was in fairly similar position.

I am prob 240lbs, riding a 29er SS with 100mm fork and opted for Thomson Ti flat bar with 12 degree sweep.

It feels great, bit stiff and am running ergon gp1 large grips which I still need to find and set up correct angle for me.

They do however take a large sting out of riding and have bit of flex.


VS 

on my Surly Instigator fattish bike I run Enve Riser bars and notice these on even short rides to have an amazing comfort and of course being carbon really do mute vibes especially compared to Easton nasty stiff carbon bars of recent years.

ENVE really do a top notch job of a balance of comfort vs stiffness on the RISER model.

To sum it up though mind, I am running the Thomson Ti bars on my titanium 29er plus the bars were 40% off at the time so had to be done and was Ti bar curious. ;d


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh and Niner RDO forks are brilliant pieces of kit, except for when you hit something large as in a friggin nasty rigid speed bump then you find yourself at the road side pre-loading the headset again. haha


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks, I have been a Thompson stems and seat post fan since they started but have never tried the carbon or Ti bars. Just going after the best feel that doesn't beat me up too much. I use Ergon grips too. it helps. 


Tinstigator said:


> Well to answer op's op as I think I was in fairly similar position.
> 
> I am prob 240lbs, riding a 29er SS with 100mm fork and opted for Thomson Ti flat bar with 12 degree sweep.
> 
> ...


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

The Niner carbon forks made the Niner steel forks feel like noodles. If I where to mainly do long fire roads and pavement I would have kept the steel but for fast response on dicy single track the carbons rule. Now I'm just looking for a in-between fork/handle bar combo on my new SS. 
Yes my headset gets checked adjusted as needed but the Cane Creek stuff is pretty solid.


----------

